# New to this site, diagnosed with hydrosalpinx



## hopingforthebest (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi everyone, its my first time to join any site in my entire life. Just wanted to share my story and hope someone could share their own experiences as well. Last august, i had experienced a considerable amount of discharge that pushed me to see my OB. I was treated with suppositories and the infection went away. I also had PCOS and was given metformin and BCP to cure the PCOS. after 6 months I had a repeat transvaginal ultrasound and they found a2.8 cm hydrosalpinx in my right tube. I was given IV antibiotics and oral for 2 weeks. Repeat TVS showed the hydrosalpinx shrinked to 1.3 cm and PCOS was no longer seen in my right ovary and doctor advised to continue the antibiotics for 10 more days. I will be having another ultrasound tomorrow. 

I would just like to know if the hydro can develop within 6 months and can it be cured with the antibiotics given to me. I am planning to get married by March next year and I am really scared that I will be having troubles conceiving.  need advise from you ladies out there. Thank you. BTW, I am 27 years old. 

So I had the ultrasound again today, the ultrasound showed that the hydro went back to 2 cm and also found an ovarian cyst in my right. OB changed my antibiotics and told me to take it for 10 more days. After 10 days and no improvement, we can talk about my option of having it removed. It this the best option, removing the right tube? They will also remove the cyst during that operation. Please advise. Thanks


----------



## mariageorgeta (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello,
can not advise you, your doc know better whats there then us. What i can tell you, i had hydrosalpinix inside my both tubes and my doc said will be better to take it out then to clip, this liquid can affect your embrio and for that. I know it is very hard to hear that, but sometimes bad things happen with good people. You can find here a forum just about your problems, take a look and read about, you will find out a lot of things. Sending you warm hugs, Maria xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=114.0 tubal factors link


----------



## hopingforthebest (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks Maria, I am still hoping I can conceive naturally when my hydros get removed. Please pray for me. Thank you so much.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Hopingforthebest!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Mariageorgeta has given you the link to the tubal section, I hope the ladies there will be able to help you. Here are a few other links that I think might help you.

PCOS ~ CLICK HERE

Trying To Conceive Naturally with Fertility / Health Issues ~  CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!           

Sue


----------

